# Sea snake migration?



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey, i figured this would be the best area to post the question in.
Do sea snakes migrate? I have to write an essay on migration and it has to be a marine organism other than that i have full control over what its about so i thought maybe on sea snakes. Also if they do, does any1 know of some good papers and journals about the topic?
Also can some1 write and submit it for me too :whistling2::lol2:.
Cheers,
Squirl


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Sea snakes have an incredibly limited range because of their temperature requirements. The only species worth considering is the pelagic sea snake (_Pelamis platurus_) but even these are only capable of passive migration, carried by ocean currents. As a general rule marine reptiles are incredibly difficult to study. Sea turtles may prove slightly more productive (I know some work has been done at Dublin university on leatherback movements, but that was based on data from just two individuals), but you will struggle to get much solid information.

David.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

I know it's not a sea snake, but Conger eels do a huge 100's of miles migration to breed. Thats a really interesting read... And quite sad considering they die to reproduce and then people will eat their eggs as caviare... Poor things.


----------



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah i figured it was going to be a hard one to carry out.I was thinking about covering migration for things like ecdysis or thermoregulation but i dont think it would be far enough to count as true migration, even though its a broad term. I was also considering turtles as i know they migrate over long distances. I could write about congers or Anguilla coz they do migrate a hell of a long way too but my second option of bull sharks and them being amphidromous is something i think i can get quite good marks with, woulda gona with Channidae and their overland migration if i could do freshwater.
Thanks for the input anyway :2thumb: its much apreciated!
might think of a way to encorporate research on sea snakes in my final project if theres not much info on it?
Cheers,
Squirl


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

How about DVM? AKA "diel vertical migration". Most orgasms are effected by this in some way or another - perhaps you could cite reptiles as being effected, or not? I'm fairly sure pelagic marine turtles would be effected, they love the jelly!


----------



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

Just done a quick google scholar search to see what resources are available on it and there are one or two that mention leatherbacks and loggerheads but the majority are on zooplankton, but you have given me an idea to expand my second idea from bull shark migration to just shark migration in general as i know some threshers do vertical migration.
Cheers!:no1:


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

The best species to choose would be a yellow bellied sea snake Pelamis platurus. Research their natural behaviour, and you will see the enormous migration-type patterns they exhibit.

Since its your paper, and I get no credit on mine, you will have to do the research work yourself


----------



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

Cheers mate, :lol2: i was expecting to do the research myself i couldnt have it just handed to me, id feel robbed haha. Have you done a paper on a similar subject then? It might still be worth while doing it on _P. platurus_ if ther's enough literature. Id like the challenge of a tricky subject and its only a tiny 1500 essay that doesnt need to be in until April.
Cheers,
Squirl


----------



## sylar (Sep 1, 2008)

do eels, they travel form america to our streams, or something like that. They travel thousands of miles anyway. Would be the easiest option : victory:


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

I will get some research papers for you.


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

the pelagic sea snake has been seen in huge numbers, presumably to migrate to breeding areas, i remember the picture there was huge number estimated over a mile long, i remember the author noting that he thought the pelagic sea snake could be the most numerous snake on earth just from what he saw in front of him.

interesting stuff.

rgds
edward



squirl said:


> Hey, i figured this would be the best area to post the question in.
> Do sea snakes migrate? I have to write an essay on migration and it has to be a marine organism other than that i have full control over what its about so i thought maybe on sea snakes. Also if they do, does any1 know of some good papers and journals about the topic?
> Also can some1 write and submit it for me too :whistling2::lol2:.
> Cheers,
> Squirl


----------



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

mad martin said:


> I will get some research papers for you.


Cheers matey, if you have some that would be a bonus, if not dont worry, im sure il find enough info about. Think im deffinately going to go for this subject anyway, so after next week (when i have this current essay outa the way) im going to crack on with this one.



loxocemus said:


> the pelagic sea snake has been seen in huge numbers, presumably to migrate to breeding areas, i remember the picture there was huge number estimated over a mile long, i remember the author noting that he thought the pelagic sea snake could be the most numerous snake on earth just from what he saw in front of him.
> 
> interesting stuff.
> 
> ...


I have read something similar recently, possibly in one of Mark O'sheas books, about them being one of the most numerous snake species on the planet. I also vaguely remember seeing a program about 5-6 years ago on the on the discovery channel that showed a large group of them, think it was something by Dr Fry? either way it was interesting. Its going to be good writing and researching for this essay i think.

Cheers, 
Squirl


----------

